# Smoked Cabbage



## ultramag (Jan 24, 2007)

Finally cleared out the cob webs and got something cooking around here. It had been a month, the longest gap since I joined SMF.  :shock:  I had to get Marvin's smoked cabbage tested out or the wife was going to fire me.

Here is a pic ready to go into the GOSM and I'll have a follow up shot or two when it's done. Thanks for sharing the idea Marvin.  8)


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 24, 2007)

I was going to try one of these myself, and forgot. So you've inspired me Chad, to add this to the 4 butts, 4 chix, 10 fatties, 2 packers, 1 dozen HB eggs, potatoes, and the 2 dozen ABT's that I'm doing this Saturday. 
I've never done the ABT's, eggs or cabbage, so it should be interesting. I made my own ABT holder using a cedar plank with 3/4 inch holes. Hopefully it works.
The wife and I split a rick each of persimmon, apple, hickory and oak today. So we should be ready. 
Before anybody asks, here in Missouri, a rick is a half cord or a face cord. Not a pile like Websters dictionary says.


----------



## msmith (Jan 25, 2007)

Well its about time chad, that pic looks good cant wait to see the finished results.

Gunslinger how did you get your wife to help Split Wood tell me the secret.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 25, 2007)

She likes that kind of stuff. She's a good woman. She stays home with the kids, she's a great Christian, she'll dig with a shovel (you should try to dig a hole in the Ozarks), she helps slaughter or livestock, she gardens, mows the lawn (gives her an excuse to get a tan), collects eggs, feeds and waters cows, hogs, horses, chickens, turkeys, and rabbits, cooks, cleans, gets me around in the morning, ties my boots, makes sure I take my meds, reads to the kids and helps with homework, etc., etc. She tips the scales at 117 and is strong as heck. She is also a natural beauty. And no, she's not standing over me. She's lying in bed reading the Bible.
Basically all I have to do is go to work, smoke and grill.
Lets just say, when I met her, she was still very trainable.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 25, 2007)

That last sentence definately sounds like proof she ain't standing over ya Gunny. :lol:

Finally have the finished pics. I ended up with dinner guests and they was just now able to stand up and walk out. ;) Marvin, your the one who knows what I'm doing so give it to me straight. I'm tough so I can take the truth. The ones that polished off the whole dang head seemed to like it. As you told me they would no one seems to like boiled cabbage as much as they used to.


----------



## msmith (Jan 25, 2007)

Well chad Im assuming that it was a hit. If it tasted as good as it looked it had to be fantastic. Did it pass the test from the misses if so then job well done. Since it was all eaten it had to be right on the money.


----------



## msmith (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunslinger that sounds like you have a wonderful family. Working together and enjoying life and family time. A man could not ask for anything more as for us city dwellers its life in the fast lane.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2007)

The boss was very happy Marvin. Thanks again for the idea.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 26, 2007)

How tender did the cabbage get?  I can't imagine that it would get that tender.  We normally fry it up with bacon or in a big pot with ham, cabbage, and taters...and also halupki's, which is basically cabbage rolls filled with hamburger & rice and then topped with tomato sauce...I'll bet they'd be good smoked.  Has anyone ever done smoked stuffed peppers???


----------



## msmith (Jan 26, 2007)

Ive smoked some heads that would melt in your mouth and some that were tough. Thats why I like the smaller ones they usually are very tender.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 27, 2007)

Shellbellc, the cabbage was was very tender. In the dead center there was maybe a tennis ball sized (1 or 2 bites a wedge) that wasn't as tender as I would've liked. I figured this is mostly due to my lack of experience. Next time I will let the had get a hair softer before I pull it off. The outer 4 or 5 layers almost melted in your mouth. 

I don't know if you actually saw the recipe for making this so it may not make alot of since to you. You core the head and put 4 TBS. water and most of stick of butter in the hole along with bacon bits or cook some bacon and break it up. All this would seep into the layers of the head and work really well to cook the cabbage. Give it a try, it's a cheap experiment.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 27, 2007)

Well I didn't see the recipe and now with that explanation it definitely makes more sense...I will definitely try this recipe...


----------



## hooked on smokin (Feb 1, 2007)

MSMITH needs to post that recipe again or could someone tell me where to find it?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 1, 2007)

Credit to msmith with post link to follow:

"We found a way to get everyone in the family plus some of the kids too, to eat cabbage. We core the cabbage about 3/4 of the way down inside. Then we put in 4TBSP of water in to it. Chop up some bacon or you can use real bacon bits salt and pepper drop inside the head (use as much as you like) stuff it full of stick butter. Rub the outside with butter salt and pepper. Lay about 4 strips of bacon over the head. You can use foil or a pan set on smoker for 2 hrs. Then pull and wrap with foil until done. Usually at 225 to 240* takes about 4 to 41/2 hrs . Then when done cut into pie wedges and sprinkle with grated cheese."

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/vie...hlight=cabbage

Thanks for the recipe Marvin

Keep Smokin


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks good man! Going try mt take on that tommorrow night, with some eggs and ABTs see how it works out.

Thought I'd make like a smoked Kimchi


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 2, 2007)

Kimchi!  That stuff scared me when I was in Korea, didn't touch the stuff.  A friend of our recently brought us some from a restaurant and it was good!  

I am definitely going to try this, I've been thinking of different variations too, maybe shredding some ham for in the core.  Maybe instead of water, using apple cider vinegar.  (I'm PA Dutch, there has to be vinegar with cabbage in some shape or form.)


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 2, 2007)

Kimchi!  That stuff scared me when I was in Korea, didn't touch the stuff.  A friend of our recently brought us some from a restaurant and it was good!  

I am definitely going to try this, I've been thinking of different variations too, maybe shredding some ham for in the core.  Maybe instead of water, using apple cider vinegar.  (I'm PA Dutch, there has to be vinegar with cabbage in some shape or form.)


----------



## ultramag (Feb 2, 2007)

I think replacing the water with vinegar would be good as well. I almost did it and decided I wanted to try the recipe as is first.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 2, 2007)

Shellbellc -

What scared you about kimchi?
 :?


----------



## msmith (Feb 2, 2007)

Does the vinegar make a better taste.


----------



## hooked on smokin (Feb 5, 2007)

Well Marvin you had 2 plates of my cabbage how did you like it? the brisket was very close to your original.  i have learned from the best!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 5, 2007)

Mummy cabbage? 

Congrats Hooked! If Marvin's singing your praises you must have done a heck of a job! You can't ask for better training than that!


----------



## msmith (Feb 5, 2007)

Help me please. Debi I have created a monster now he wants me to build him a bigger smoker for his birthday. What have I done. Should I run like the wind.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL well Marvin If I were him I'd ask you to help me build a smoker too! 

The trick is to train him up so you can get him to do the smokin' and you can sit back and supervise. It is a very addictive hobby!

POP 

POP

...  is that a torch I hear?

 :lol:


----------



## msmith (Feb 10, 2007)

Thats a good point, I can set back relax and wait at the supper table.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Put him in charge of the fire, and yourself in charge of the beer box:p .


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 11, 2007)

Marvin
I think Rodger has the plan of attack figured out to a tee....I mean beer...


----------



## msmith (Feb 11, 2007)

I do agree with that


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2007)

SOMEBODY has to be in charge of the important stuff (the adult libations, of course!!)


----------



## msmith (Feb 14, 2007)

Now thats a job I can handle for sure.


----------

